# How to change User Name?



## Looking2Change (Jul 24, 2016)

I need help changing my user name what do I need to do?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

When2Leave said:


> I need help changing my user name what do I need to do?



Please Private Message @Yungster to arrange for a new screen name. Tell them what username you would like, and they will change it for you accordingly. 

This is a shared account used by the admins


----------

